# Moving to Auckland the pitfalls and pro's



## Daveswift

Hi all

I have a confirmed job offer to move no Auckland in July/Aug. As we are currently renting in the UK this would mean moving over with little capital. I wanted to get opine on how easy it is to settle in Auckland and what pitfalls people who have undertaken the challenge have faced.

If I accept the job it would mean my son and I moving out for a year and then my wife and daughter following in 2012 which would obviously be hard. My job offer is $80K base, is this a decent salary to live off for the first year?

We are all clear on the visa's barring a problem with the Medicals, which I don't for forsee but would really appreciate some on the ground advice as a lot of the story's online appear to be negative but we are keen to make the move for a variety of reasons.

Thanks Dave


----------



## anski

Daveswift said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a confirmed job offer to move no Auckland in July/Aug. As we are currently renting in the UK this would mean moving over with little capital. I wanted to get opine on how easy it is to settle in Auckland and what pitfalls people who have undertaken the challenge have faced.
> 
> If I accept the job it would mean my son and I moving out for a year and then my wife and daughter following in 2012 which would obviously be hard. My job offer is $80K base, is this a decent salary to live off for the first year?
> 
> We are all clear on the visa's barring a problem with the Medicals, which I don't for forsee but would really appreciate some on the ground advice as a lot of the story's online appear to be negative but we are keen to make the move for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Depends how much capital you have to set yourself up, allowing for car, furniture etc.
Being on your own initially you could look for share accommodation, furniture & car can be bought cheaply on trademe.
Pensioners get $511 a week for a couple so guess they HAVE to live on it.
Everyone's needs are different & it is easy to spend up if you earn more. I would say $80,000 was a decent salary just depends what you expect to do with it. I imagine if you are sensible you would be ok.


----------



## jenswaters

Daveswift said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a confirmed job offer to move no Auckland in July/Aug. As we are currently renting in the UK this would mean moving over with little capital. I wanted to get opine on how easy it is to settle in Auckland and what pitfalls people who have undertaken the challenge have faced.
> 
> If I accept the job it would mean my son and I moving out for a year and then my wife and daughter following in 2012 which would obviously be hard. My job offer is $80K base, is this a decent salary to live off for the first year?
> 
> We are all clear on the visa's barring a problem with the Medicals, which I don't for forsee but would really appreciate some on the ground advice as a lot of the story's online appear to be negative but we are keen to make the move for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Hi, and Welcome

From our perspective, we came with NOTHING!!!! We had no furniture, no white goods, no linen...zero! We arranged short-term fully furnished accommodation for 4 months prior to coming out (whether it was good or bad, at least we had a roof over our heads and furniture to begin with...1 less thing to worry about). I bought a car for $2000, and picked up a load of bedding and kitchen ware off the same guy who was emmigrating for $150. We came over with $5000 spare, but with NO job waiting for us. At least you have the job security, so know that your paycheck will be coming in. Oh, and we did this with a near 4-year old and 14-month old. We STILL made it work. We are no closer to ever owning a home, but I don't actually care. With owning a home and having the mortgage comes the extra responsibility of having to pay for upkeep, maintenance and problems, something that friends of mine reckon averages about $400 a month! Yeah, I don't have that spare on top of a mortgage. It can be scary, but 1 adult and 1 child can live on that comfortably. It gives you time before your wife and daughter come out to "stock up" with the extra money you have!

As for the 2 of you coming out a year before the rest of your family...I have a friend who did that, and it JUST came to an end before Christmas. Bless them, it was hard, but as her husband said just this weekend..."look at the life I am living...it makes it all worth it, doesn't it?" 

Good luck

Jen


----------



## clairelouise

$80k seems alot to me, Im guessing this is around £40,000 GBP?

Whats the normal salary to expect over in nz then? my husband does accident repair over here (paint sprayer mostly) and he would continue to that over in nz
Im in childcare but i know untill my daughters are sorted out i cannot go to work, Though friends who live out there have offered help which is great but what kind of income can / should we expect to live on comfotably

Thank you,x


----------



## atalia

*Whinging poms!!!*

Hiya dave,
I agree there are a lot of negative stuff on this forum. A move like this isnt going to be without its ups and downs. I am going to Whangarei, with just my 16yr old sone. I know its not going to be plain sailing but what the hell. Life should be an adventure. So I wish you the best of luck and try and keep in touch. Maybe we can swop happy tales instead of horor stories!!!
Maria.QUOTE=Daveswift;467513]Hi all

I have a confirmed job offer to move no Auckland in July/Aug. As we are currently renting in the UK this would mean moving over with little capital. I wanted to get opine on how easy it is to settle in Auckland and what pitfalls people who have undertaken the challenge have faced.

If I accept the job it would mean my son and I moving out for a year and then my wife and daughter following in 2012 which would obviously be hard. My job offer is $80K base, is this a decent salary to live off for the first year?

We are all clear on the visa's barring a problem with the Medicals, which I don't for forsee but would really appreciate some on the ground advice as a lot of the story's online appear to be negative but we are keen to make the move for a variety of reasons.

Thanks Dave[/QUOTE]


----------



## anski

atalia said:


> Hiya dave,
> I agree there are a lot of negative stuff on this forum. A move like this isnt going to be without its ups and downs. I am going to Whangarei, with just my 16yr old sone. I know its not going to be plain sailing but what the hell. Life should be an adventure. So I wish you the best of luck and try and keep in touch. Maybe we can swop happy tales instead of horor stories!!!
> Maria.QUOTE=Daveswift;467513]Hi all
> 
> I have a confirmed job offer to move no Auckland in July/Aug. As we are currently renting in the UK this would mean moving over with little capital. I wanted to get opine on how easy it is to settle in Auckland and what pitfalls people who have undertaken the challenge have faced.
> 
> If I accept the job it would mean my son and I moving out for a year and then my wife and daughter following in 2012 which would obviously be hard. My job offer is $80K base, is this a decent salary to live off for the first year?
> 
> We are all clear on the visa's barring a problem with the Medicals, which I don't for forsee but would really appreciate some on the ground advice as a lot of the story's online appear to be negative but we are keen to make the move for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Thanks Dave


[/QUOTE]


Hi Dave,

It is 18 months since I lived in NZ (Auckland) but I can tell you what my cost of living was up to the time I left. (Incidentally we are going back in September.)

I used to put everything & I mean everything on my credit card for the simple reason 

1) I could see how much I had spent in any month.
2) My card earns points which I use for travel.
3) In the event of taking goods back, stores can trace your original purchase from the card number.

Most months my total charges averaged out at $3,000 a month which I always paid in full before the due date avoiding any interest.

We owned our own house so no rent no mortgage.

So the monthly purchases were


Food ( we ate well fruit & veg & quality meat cut (venison fillets, etc)
Entertaining at home
Meals out (seldom as we prefer cooking at home)

Private Medical ($450 month based on age & claims history)
GP visits
Medications
Dental treatment
Insurance (House, Contents & Valuables, 2 cars)
Auckland City Rates
Water Bill
Telephone & Internet
Sky 
Gas & Electricity (Central heating used a lot because husband has arthritis)
Car maintenance
Entertainment (Live Music Events, Cinema, Theatre,
Hair do's & manicures & pedicures
Clothes
Gardener & gardening materials (you always need another plant lol)
Birthday & Christmas presents for 2 adult children & spouses & 3 grandchildren
Grandchildren's clothes (nice outfits from Pumpkin Patch )
Postage (of presents & clothes because our family lives in Australia)
Trips to Australia 1-2 a year (flights, hire car & excursions with grandchildren)
 & these places are expensive with admission tickets, food & drink & extra rides- Sea World, Movie World in Queensland)

I worked part time & my wages after paying 19% tax (at the time & 4% Kiwisaver covered all of the above.

We were able to save all of my husband's income.

I am a careful shopper believe in buying (clothing, shoes, & household purchases only on seasonal sales or discount shops where you can buy quality at greatly reduced prices. Buying grandchildren's clothes in sizes they would grow into at sales could save 50% & more.

We seldom ate out or bought take away, instead bought good quality food & preparing it ourselves saves a lot of money.

On your salary I think you would pay 25% tax (but you should check that) depending on where you live rent will vary from around $350 & up.
Our house in Mission Bay (expensive suburb but nice & convenient to CBD) 3 bedrooms 2 bathrooms unfurnished is currently rented out at $550 week could perhaps get more.

Of course if your wife intends working when she arrives it will help also.

Hopes this information helps


----------



## kiwigser

Daveswift said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a confirmed job offer to move no Auckland in July/Aug. As we are currently renting in the UK this would mean moving over with little capital. I wanted to get opine on how easy it is to settle in Auckland and what pitfalls people who have undertaken the challenge have faced.
> 
> If I accept the job it would mean my son and I moving out for a year and then my wife and daughter following in 2012 which would obviously be hard. My job offer is $80K base, is this a decent salary to live off for the first year?
> 
> We are all clear on the visa's barring a problem with the Medicals, which I don't for forsee but would really appreciate some on the ground advice as a lot of the story's online appear to be negative but we are keen to make the move for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Hi Dave, see you in April. Re your salary, you should be fine. There is one big fly in the ointment, rented accommodation is in very short supply, it was bad before the earthquake and is dire now. It depends on area and is better out of central Auckland, its just a matter of finding somewhere that is commutable. I will look around in our area.


----------



## ammclaugh

Hi Dave, 

$80,000 seems like a lot to me but I guess it depends on whether or not your wife is working or if you're trying to carry two mortgages on it. 

You can get info on taxes from IRD- I think it's probably about 30%. 
Housing in Auckland is quite expensive and you'll probably find the quality of the housing stock relatively low. But check out the TradeMe website. That's where everyone lists apartments and homes for sale. 
Foodtown has a website where you can look up food prices. It gives you a good idea of what's available and how much it costs. 

I've been in Auckland for a little over a year and I absolutely love it but realistically there are things you need to be prepared to overlook (shockingly expensive, poorly constructed housing with dark, tiny 1970s kitchens being the worst). I settled in really easily though. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## atalia

*Good salary*

That seems like a really good salary for NZ. I think but I would have to look again, to get a employer sponsered visa is half that salary. we are going to to the Whangarei area first off but are open to suggestions.


ammclaugh said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> $80,000 seems like a lot to me but I guess it depends on whether or not your wife is working or if you're trying to carry two mortgages on it.
> 
> You can get info on taxes from IRD- I think it's probably about 30%.
> Housing in Auckland is quite expensive and you'll probably find the quality of the housing stock relatively low. But check out the TradeMe website. That's where everyone lists apartments and homes for sale.
> Foodtown has a website where you can look up food prices. It gives you a good idea of what's available and how much it costs.
> 
> I've been in Auckland for a little over a year and I absolutely love it but realistically there are things you need to be prepared to overlook (shockingly expensive, poorly constructed housing with dark, tiny 1970s kitchens being the worst). I settled in really easily though. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## NZCowboy

As NZ has a progressive income tax system, people over esimate their effective tax rate. On 80,000 you are only paying an effective tax rate of 24.93%. 
Income tax rate Income Tax 
Income up to $14000 taxed at 12.5% $14000.00 $1750.00 
Income over $14000 up to $48000 taxed at 21% $34000.00 $7140.00 
Income over $48000 up to $70000 taxed at 33% $22000.00 $7260.00 
Remaining income taxed at 38% $10000.00 $3800.00 
Totals $80000.00 $19950.00 
It may be less if you qualify for tax credits.
You would need to be earning over 210,000 to be paying an effective tax rate of 30%


----------



## Daveswift

Ha ha not much chance of that, but that is what I had calculated the tax to be which is better than the UK.


----------



## Daveswift

Well I'm all packed and set to jump on the A380 to NZ to check out my future city.....wish me luck.


----------



## kiwigser

Daveswift said:


> Well I'm all packed and set to jump on the A380 to NZ to check out my future city.....wish me luck.


Its a nice plane, quiet and only pressurised to 3000 metres. But its a long long flight, and I assume 2 stops if your flying on the 380. Mind you its worth it. 

I will try and arrange the weather for you


----------



## Daveswift

Okay a quick report back on my 10 visit to Auckland. It is amazing place and lives up to the billing.....in a nut shell:

Pros:
Beautiful country ...and I only scratched the surface
Open and friendly people
Enormous range of activities for adults and family
Sport mad.......even netball!!
Easy to find your way around
Slower pace of life


Cons:
Generally expensive...especially food and cars
Poor public transport infrastructure 

.....we've decided to go for it. I got 5 job offers and have accepted what I consider to be the best....I now just have to get the visa's sorted and fly out

Fingers crossed


----------



## topcat83

Daveswift said:


> Okay a quick report back on my 10 visit to Auckland. It is amazing place and lives up to the billing.....in a nut shell:
> 
> Pros:
> Beautiful country ...and I only scratched the surface
> Open and friendly people
> Enormous range of activities for adults and family
> Sport mad.......even netball!!
> Easy to find your way around
> Slower pace of life
> 
> 
> Cons:
> Generally expensive...especially food and cars
> Poor public transport infrastructure
> 
> .....we've decided to go for it. I got 5 job offers and have accepted what I consider to be the best....I now just have to get the visa's sorted and fly out
> 
> Fingers crossed


Five! Well done!! 

And couldn't agree more on the public transport infrastructure. 
On cars - there are good value places to go, but you need to know where to look. There's a big car market at Ellerslie Racecourse every Sunday morning. Get an AA report done on the car on the day (they have stands around the course) before you buy.


----------



## jenswaters

Daveswift said:


> Okay a quick report back on my 10 visit to Auckland. It is amazing place and lives up to the billing.....in a nut shell:
> 
> Pros:
> Beautiful country ...and I only scratched the surface
> Open and friendly people
> Enormous range of activities for adults and family
> Sport mad.......even netball!!
> Easy to find your way around
> Slower pace of life
> 
> 
> Cons:
> Generally expensive...especially food and cars
> Poor public transport infrastructure
> 
> .....we've decided to go for it. I got 5 job offers and have accepted what I consider to be the best....I now just have to get the visa's sorted and fly out
> 
> Fingers crossed


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What fantastic news!!:clap2:
Glad that you have been and have seen the pro's and con's of this awesome country! Keep us posted on how everything pans out for you
Jen


----------

